

What's beyond Moore's Law? - mtschopp
https://agenda.weforum.org/2015/04/whats-beyond-moores-law/

======
jacquesm
You can't really use the consumer price of the iphone to say anything about
Moore's law, that's like comparing the price of ocean going ships when the
original statement was about the price of nuts and bolts.

